# Chickasawhatchee Feb 15-17( New dates May 3-5 )



## stick-n-string (Feb 8, 2013)

I would like to extend a invite to you guys to join us for a camping/squirrel hunt some buddies of mine our having for their kids. I plan on doing some hog hunting as well since i dont have any kids. I know everyone enjoys the Chickasawhatchee hunt every year and since we didn't have that hunt this year, this is your opportunity to hit the swamp one more time. 
Like I said this was planned for the kids, so kids are welcome along with your wives. Hope some of y'all can make it and ill see yall in camp!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 8, 2013)

bring your rubber boots! Almost 3" fell yesterday at my house, the 'chick is gonna be under water.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 8, 2013)

Is compound bowhunters allowed


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2013)

sawtooth said:


> bring your rubber boots! Almost 3" fell yesterday at my house, the 'chick is gonna be under water.





Yep, here too. The  swamp needed it too, badly.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 8, 2013)

Last time I was there was in 1976. Me and my college buddies got lost trailing up a doe and got lost , no flashlights etc....  the game wardens were not in a good mood and had called a helicopter to look for us. we finally got out about 1:30 am.  I had the doe on my back and could hear hogs and bobcats and all sorts of strange noises while we were trying to find a road.
Oh the memories of youth.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 9, 2013)

Rip Steele said:


> Is compound bowhunters allowed



I dont mind!


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 9, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Last time I was there was in 1976. Me and my college buddies got lost trailing up a doe and got lost , no flashlights etc....  the game wardens were not in a good mood and had called a helicopter to look for us. we finally got out about 1:30 am.  I had the doe on my back and could hear hogs and bobcats and all sorts of strange noises while we were trying to find a road.
> Oh the memories of youth.



Oh that is easily done! GPS is mandatory at chickasaw!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been lost at chickasaw before also but now I have a gps. Before when I did not return as planned my excuse was I was scouting new hunting areas when in actuality I was lost as a bat in a whirl wind storm. No mater how lost I have ever been there, I keep coming back to these majestic woods and swamps. I can sit on a log in the swamps and feel the presents of the native Americans who called these woods home.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jonathan you've never been to Chickasaw


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 10, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Jonathan you've never been to Chickasaw



Hahaha nope! Never been!
It is pouring down rain so the swamps will be full of water, which is good for the hog hunting!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 11, 2013)

Another 2.25" in my gauge right now. Yall might need to leave the rubber boots and take a snorkel instead! Ha.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2013)

sawtooth said:


> Another 2.25" in my gauge right now. Yall might need to leave the rubber boots and take a snorkel instead! Ha.





Been rainin` all night here too, and since Chickasawhatchee Creek originates between where you and me live, that is a pile of water it`s gettin`. That swamp is gonna be full.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 11, 2013)

That just means you know the hogs will be on the islands in the swamp. You just gotta swim to get to them!!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Swim is right I've walked a long time there before in hopes of finding islands but when u do they will be there


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 12, 2013)

Also figured out the short route down from a cypress tree. I was in my trusty Baker Mighty Mite and had shinnied up about 20 ft. stomped on the stand to set it in the tree and took off like a rocket straight down. Had very little meat left on my chest and forearms. Needless to say we didn't know what safety belts were in that day and time.
That sure was a fun trip


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 12, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Also figured out the short route down from a cypress tree. I was in my trusty Baker Mighty Mite and had shinnied up about 20 ft. stomped on the stand to set it in the tree and took off like a rocket straight down. Had very little meat left on my chest and forearms. Needless to say we didn't know what safety belts were in that day and time.
> That sure was a fun trip



Bet you didn't do that agin...........


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 12, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Also figured out the short route down from a cypress tree. I was in my trusty Baker Mighty Mite and had shinnied up about 20 ft. stomped on the stand to set it in the tree and took off like a rocket straight down. Had very little meat left on my chest and forearms. Needless to say we didn't know what safety belts were in that day and time.
> That sure was a fun trip



That Baker stand hurt more hunters than anyother stand on the market. I hunted out of one for about 5 years (no accedents). Finally left it attached to the base of a tree on a lease I never went back to. Was not a big loss.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah my feet were bigger than the platform , no hand climber.
I guess I was an official " tree hugger" back then.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 12, 2013)

If it keeps on raining, ya'll might be able to pitch your tents beside the highway, and shoot pigs on the right of way.
If it doesn't rain anymore, up this way, the Ocmulgee river is suppose to come out of it's banks by Thursday. Only problem is it's still raining.
Not complaining, we needed the rain. But, it would nice if some of it would hold off until July and August.

To the individual who stole my Baker stand, out in Crawford Co., many years ago...Thank You.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 12, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> If it keeps on raining, ya'll might be able to pitch your tents beside the highway, and shoot pigs on the right of way.
> If it doesn't rain anymore, up this way, the Ocmulgee river is suppose to come out of it's banks by Thursday. Only problem is it's still raining.
> Not complaining, we needed the rain. But, it would nice if some of it would hold off until July and August.
> 
> To the individual who stole my Baker stand, out in Crawford Co., many years ago...Thank You.



Hahahaha!  I left mine on a too, a long time ago!!! In Oglethorpe co.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2013)

And it is still pourin`.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 13, 2013)

*WMA road closures*

Just got an e-mail alert about WMA road closures due to flooding...

Chickasawhatchee WMA:

The majority of roads on Chickasawhatchee WMA are closed due to flooding (8-12 1/2" received).  The only exception is Bull Pen Road which remains open.  The following access points are closed: Mud Creek at Hwy. 62, Pine Island just south of the shooting range, all gates off Chickasawhatchee Rd. (Calhoun Co. Dirt Road).  Personnel believe that flooded roads will be able to open by the end of next week (after Feb. 20, 2013) once they are determined to be safe and passable.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2013)

Danny Leigh said:


> Just got an e-mail alert about WMA road closures due to flooding...
> 
> Chickasawhatchee WMA:
> 
> The majority of roads on Chickasawhatchee WMA are closed due to flooding (8-12 1/2" received).  The only exception is Bull Pen Road which remains open.  The following access points are closed: Mud Creek at Hwy. 62, Pine Island just south of the shooting range, all gates off Chickasawhatchee Rd. (Calhoun Co. Dirt Road).  Personnel believe that flooded roads will be able to open by the end of next week (after Feb. 20, 2013) once they are determined to be safe and passable.




From long experience, I can vouch for just how bad that place can be after a long, hard rain. Every low spot down here right now is flooded, and creeks and branches are overfull. Since Sunday, I`ve had 7 and 4/10s inches of rain.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 13, 2013)

oh yeah! first time I went down there a bunch of the roads were just water... yall may just wanna hunt from kayaks lol


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 13, 2013)

This can be rescheduled to a better time if there is any interest


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 13, 2013)

it is, after all, a swamp. My friend Luke says, " Rain is a good thang".  I agree.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2013)

Jonathon, if it`s possible I`m gonna try to swing by. Ya`ll campin` on the west side?


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 13, 2013)

Naw we have canceled it due to the road closer. So it will be on a different date. Hopefully a date that will be good for everyone. I know the central zone shoot was this weekend.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 13, 2013)

When's it being moved to?!?! Now in excited! I might be able to make it now


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 13, 2013)

I see that there is no events scheduled for the first weekend of May.So how about May 3-5,2013?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> I see that there is no events scheduled for the first weekend of May.So how about May 3-5,2013?





Good chance that I can make that one. I`ll drag ol` Ben along with me.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Good chance that I can make that one. I`ll drag ol` Ben along with me.



Sounds good Nick!!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ill be there  gobble gobble


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 21, 2013)

This hunt is not too far away!!


----------

